#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Is WordPress is best CMS for creating websites?

## Bhavya

Hi Guys,
I have noticed a lot of sites are using wordpress actually a ton these days.
I like wordpress looks and how simple it is.
Are there programs out there that are better than WordPress? or is WordPress the way to go?

----------


## Beacon

> Hi Guys,
> I have noticed a lot of sites are using wordpress actually a ton these days.
> I like wordpress looks and how simple it is.
> Are there programs out there that are better than WordPress? or is WordPress the way to go?


No second thought about it, WP is one of the best yet simple content management system used by individuals,businesses experts and governments for several reasons! Look at this statistics to learn more about the power of WordPress from here : 14 Surprising Statistics About WordPress Usage - ManageWP

----------


## Bhavya

> No second thought about it, WP is one of the best yet simple content management system used by individuals,businesses experts and governments for several reasons! Look at this statistics to learn more about the power of WordPress from here : 14 Surprising Statistics About WordPress Usage - ManageWP


 Thank You for sharing this link Beacon,Now no doubt WordPress is one of the best and powerful CMS platform.

----------


## Moana

> Hi Guys,
> I have noticed a lot of sites are using wordpress actually a ton these days.
> I like wordpress looks and how simple it is.
> Are there programs out there that are better than WordPress? or is WordPress the way to go?


For web development, WordPress is the worst thing to start with. The best base for web development will be a framework that is lean and minimal and can be extended as the developer wishes to without it getting in the developer's way. That means less code to remove or change.

----------

